# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  شروط تو ثيق زواج الاجانب فى مصر

## hany31

الأمنــــــــــاء

مكتب متخصص فى انهاء إجراءات زواج الأجانب 

فــــــى مصـــــــر 

مـــــــــع 

المستشــــار القانونــــى

هانــــــى أحمـــــد




** يجب على كل فرد وشخص قبل أن يقوم بإجراء قانونى معين يجب أن يكون على علم بتلك الأمور والخطوات والشروط الخاصة بهذا الموضوع وخاصة عندما تكون إجراءات زواج من أجنبى أو أجنبية وما هى الأوراق والمستندات المطلوبة لذلك يجب أن يكون الشخص على علم بهذه الأمور قبل الأقدام على فعل أى إجراء قانونى وما هو المكان المتخصص بذلك الذى يتم فيه الزواج وبتوثيق العقود. 
ملحوظة هامة : يتم زواج الأجانب فى مصر فى وزارة العدل المصرية من خلال المكاتب التابعة لها وهو مكتب زواج الأجانب فى مصر 
( القاهرة والإسكندرية ) فقط على مستوى جمهورية مصر العربية . 
ما هى الشروط
1- شهادة من سفارة الطرف الراغب فى الزواج تفيد الحالة الاجتماعية والديانة وتاريخ وجهة الميلاد والدخل والحالة المالية ومصدق عليها من الخارجية المصرية.
2- جواز سفر سارى وعليها إقامة سارية بالبلاد . 
3- عدد 5 صور لكل من الزواج والزوجة . 
4- طابع أسرة 
5- عدد 2 شهود مصريين بالغين السن القانونى 21 سنة 
6- يجب تقديم الشهادة التى تفيد الفحص والكشف الطبى على كافة إجراء الجسم وذلك للتحقق من خلوهما من الأمراض وذلك لرغبى الزواج من الطرفين فى زواج الأجانب عند التقدم لتوثيق الزواج وذلك من المستشفيات الحكومية أو العامة أو التأمين الصحى أو الوحدات الصحية يجب أن يكون الكشف الطبى من داخل مصر ولا يمكن أن يأتى بها الشخص من خارج مصر طبقا للمنشور الفنى رقم 3 فى 4/4/2011 .
7- وجود مترجم معتمد .
8- إذا كان الزوج أو الزوجة مطلقا لابد من احضار حكم الطلاق .
هذه هى الأوراق المطلوبة من الزوج الأجنبى أو الزوجة الأجنبية التى تريد الزواج فى مصر
يمكنك ارسال الاستشارة القانونية عبر البريد الإلكترونى 
البريد الإلكترونى Hany lawyer top@ gmail.com 

وأدخل على اليوتيوب وشاهد واكتب فقط زواج أجانب فى مصر والدول العربية

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCIPomw_wi0

للاتصال من مصر 0128811960
من خارج مصر  0020128811960

مـــع تحيــــات

المستشـــار القانونـــى  

 هانـــــى أحمــــد

----------


## تامر سامي احمد

*السلام عليكم الأخ العزيز الاستاذ هاني

بجد يا جماعة الراجل ده عبقري، 

مفيش حد عرف يخلصل موضوع جواز يمكن من أصعب الحالات اللي مرت عليا

محدش فعلا يتخيل ان ممكن أبدا جنسيات زي ايران او اسرائيل ممكن يتوثقلها عقود زواجها في مصر

أول مرة بجد الاقي عبقرية ودهاء قانوني بالشكل ده 

الله يباركلك وتمنياتي بدوام التوفيق
*

----------


## hany31

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مكتب  
الافوكاتو / وليد شحاتة 
للمحاماة والاستشارات القانونية 

** المكتب  متخصص فى إجراءات زواج الأجانب من المصريين والمصريين من الأجانب وأيضاً زواج الأجانب من بعضهم البعض 0
** وفيما يلى أهم الشروط الخاصة بالزواج الذى يتم فى وزارة العدل الشهر العقارى 
الشرط الأول:- حضور الزوجين إجراءات التوثيق والزواج أومن ينوب عنهما  
الشرط الثانى :- تقديم الأجنبي  الراغب فى الزواج – شهادة من سفارة دولته. 
( تفيد بعدم الممانعة فى الزواج )
الشرط الثالث :- حضور شاهدين عاقلين بالغين لسن الرشد أكثر من 21 سنة
الشرط الرابع  :- جواز سفر سارى للطرفان   
الشرط الخامس  :- عدد 6 صور  شخصية 4*6 لكل من الزوجين 
 ** متخصصون فى إنهاء كافة إجراءات زواج وشئون الأجانب فى وإتمام عقد الزواج وتسهيل كافة الصعوبات فى أسرع وقت ممكن وكذلك أعمال الترجمة المعتمدة  للغات الأجنبية والتصديق عليها من السفارات على عقود الزواج . 
كما يقدم مكتب الافوكاتو- جميع الخدمات القانونية الأخرى والاستشارات القانونية  للأخوة العرب المقيمون بالخارج أو المقيمون بجميع محافظات مصر وكذلك للمصريين فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية .
 ( مستشار قانونى لدى السفارات والقنصليات الأجنبية  فى مصر )
وللتواصل معنا زورا موقعنا الالكتروني www. Elavocato .com 
جوال رقم  : 01118727840

----------

